# Monkey Buddy Comfort Blanket (Knit)



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Promise I'm not going to make a series out of these buddy blankets, I'm only doing the two characters!

This is a monkey version, I've seen bears and bunnies, though a monkey would make a change.

Its knitted using aran/worsted weight yarn, the softer the better obviously. Finished its 18 square inches or 46cms squared in new money.

The pattern also includes a step by step assembly guide to help you on your way with lots of photos, hints and tips.

Price is $5.50/£3.50

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/monkey-buddy-comfort-blanket

http://www.etsy.com/listing/153173141/monkey-buddy-comfort-blanket


----------



## JILLfromWI (Mar 25, 2011)

OMG....just adorable!!!!

JILLfromWI


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you Jill


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I think this is my favorite of all that I've seen - adorable!


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

Absolutely adorable as usual. I see nothing wrong with a whole family--puppy, kitty, lion, etc other than my bank acct, as I will have to have them all..


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I liked the bear but I love the monkey - it's unusual. Another nice one


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

I love this little monkey ,well done .


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Pat, I just posted to what I thought was this site and now I am confused as I usually am about everything else in my hazy world of low oxygen!!!
Anyway, I absolutely think this monkey is the perfect Buddy Comfort Blankie! I don't think you could top this one if you did do an entire series. He is so adorable. I have my pattern and was going to make another piggy for a friend but, I think this would be ideal for a 2 year old to have and to hold!!!! Thank you so much for all your dedication to make your patterns as perfect as you can. Here I go. Of to choose colors!


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Outstanding pattern ! I love the monkey . so different from all the others out there. I have not seen a monkey one before . It is a refreshing change and looks just great . Little ones will love them . Way to go on another great pattern Pat x


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Bless you Donnie, you are such a lovely lady. I hope you enjoy your pattern, you know where I am if you need help, but I doubt you will you are such an expert creator xx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Aww thank you Rita and Alyson


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Pat that's adorable!!! LOVE IT!

P.S. - I revised your listing to take out that pesky "s" after the http so you would have a hot link to the pattern on Etsy.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you angel, keep forgetting that S !!


----------



## EFerg (Apr 9, 2012)

So darn cute. It's hard to decide which one I like best - the monkey or the bear. Oh well, maybe I will just have to make both!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Fabulous!!!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is beyond adorable.....so this is it? Oh no...............


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Too cute!


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

countryknitwit said:


> Absolutely adorable as usual. I see nothing wrong with a whole family--puppy, kitty, lion, etc other than my bank acct, as I will have to have them all..


I agree!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

LOL I agree with you, Laurelarts. I doubt if Pat's done with her patterns. I just wish she'd take a break because I'm going to have to go back to work so I can keep buying them! Aren't they lovely, though???


laurelarts said:


> That is beyond adorable.....so this is it? Oh no...............


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh, Pat, I think that this one may be my absolute favorite!! Thought that I'd just caught up with your patterns...guess I have another one to purchase and work up!! Love the pattern!! :-D


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

KnitterNatalie, I have given up trying to keep up with making her patterns. It's hopeless. LOL I bought the pattern, too, but sure have no idea when I will get to make it.


KnitterNatalie said:


> Oh, Pat, I think that this one may be my absolute favorite!! Thought that I'd just caught up with your patterns...guess I have another one to purchase and work up!! Love the pattern!! :-D


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Oh my goodness... this is the cutest one yet!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I am starting mine tonight. I have to make something for a 2 year old and I believe this is it! Just love it. I have all of her patterns and have made at least one of all of them and a bunch of the pocket bears and bunny! But, I think these little blankies are going to be the top banana for a while.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Donnie, you could always make mine for me, too! I want to do them and I want to do them NOW! That's my problem... I get all these projects on my to-do list, then it gets so overwhelming, I don't do ANYTHING! LOL Can't wait to see your blankie. I'm sure it will be gorgeous!


DonnieK said:


> I am starting mine tonight. I have to make something for a 2 year old and I believe this is it! Just love it. I have all of her patterns and have made at least one of all of them and a bunch of the pocket bears and bunny! But, I think these little blankies are going to be the top banana for a while.


----------



## dragonkeeper1 (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh,That is precious! Any way to get the pattern without Paypal?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Sorry Dragonkeeper, due to being in different parts of the world its difficult without paypal


----------



## dragonkeeper1 (Jan 9, 2013)

Drat! Maybe I can get one of my friends to order it for me. Huum. I love your kittys too. Great work!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh the sweetest of the sweet,what a darling face..Beautiful designing and work as always.You are at the top of the class, Thank You Pat.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Love this, Pat! Seeing all these blankets is really giving me an itch to make some and join in the fun! ;-)


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

OMG, that is so cute! Thank goodness I am retiring at the end of the month, otherwise I don't know how I am ever going to knit all the wonderful things you gals design - just hope the stash is big enough & the pension holds out LOL!!! Val


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

A whole family of these blankets would be the cutest.

Love your monkey. :thumbup:


----------



## cute-n-cuddly-designs (Sep 27, 2012)

Aww this is simply adorable love it xx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Look at their cute facesxx


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

blast and darn - - I just bought the bear - - this is lovely


----------



## cindybrav (Jul 4, 2013)

Aww fabulous! I just love your patterns!


----------

